# Baron Bob



## DampCharcoal (Mar 11, 2005)

This site is great! baronbob.com It's an online gift store that has some of the funniest things I've ever seen! Warning tho, some of the items are slightly adult oriented but nothing too bad. 

Hm. I guess the automatic link thingy didn't work. :?


----------



## MJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Gas powered blender? LOL!


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 11, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> Gas powered blender? LOL!


 
An acquaintance of mine is a balloon pilot and he has one of these gas powered blenders to mix up his daquiris and such wherever they may land.  We bought him replacement decanters so he wouldn't have to stop between daquiris to mix his mudslides!

BC


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 11, 2005)

LOL! I also like the Fishing Reel Paper Towel Dispenser! I'd actually buy that!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 11, 2005)

Ballooning with custom drink stops! THAT would be cool! And maybe a bit scary too!


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 11, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Ballooning with custom drink stops! THAT would be cool! And maybe a bit scary too!


 
Exactly!  Actually, the mixer only came out AFTER the ballooning.  Ballooning commences at an ungodly hour of the morning.

BC


----------

